
Preserving the Chrysler Electronic Voice Alert (2015) [video] - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DwKqCZlKnw
======
DonHopkins
"BEEP BEEP BEEP! A door is ajar. SLAM! Thank you." -Zoltan

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYGYUtv18Gg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYGYUtv18Gg)

